# 100% flourite or 50% flourite + 50% dennerle crystal quarz gravel



## -tombba- (Jun 22, 2011)

So I already ordered 4 bags of seachem flourite and I originally planned to use 100% of it in my aproximately 120gallon tank. But now I have really considered using only 50% of flourite and topping it with dennerle crystal quarz gravel. I appreciate any experience using similar substrate. Gravel would be bit cheaper and easier to plant smaller plants that I intend to use but do I lose the benefit of flourite then. My tank is sized 150cm x 50cm x 60xm (about 6 x 1,6 x 2feet or 60 x 20 x 24inches). I'm going to use filter sponge underneath the substrate to help my driftwoods stay in place.

This is the gravel I would be using on top layer:

http://www.dennerle.eu/global/index...category&layout=blog&id=74&Itemid=120&lang=en


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I have never heard of using sponges under the substrate, for any reason. I don't see how that is going to be successful. The best way to keep the driftwood pieces from floating up is to attach it to pieces of slate, granite, or other carbonate-free rocks with stainless steel screws, and bury the rocks below the substrate.

A basic principle of layers of rocks is that the larger rocks migrate to the surface. If you cover regular flourite with small grain gravel, the flourite will eventually be on top. If you want to use the gravel, just use it, and use substrate fertilizing too. Or, use mineralized topsoil under the gravel.


----------



## -tombba- (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for your opininon Hoppy. I think I'm going to go with only flourite after all. I just hope that it is not too difficult to plant small foreground plants like HC and glosso on to it. 



Heres one example of using filter sponge under gravel:

http://www.aquacube.it/aqua/images/speciali/ada_faberi_2008/makingof/1_Faberi_Ghidini_ADA_2008.jpg

and with substrate on it:

http://www.aquacube.it/aqua/images/speciali/ada_faberi_2008/makingof/6_Faberi_Ghidini_ADA_2008.jpg


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't think that's filter sponge, it might be foam. My guess would be that the foam is used to fill in the gaps beneath the DW, as a filler, so they don't have to use as much substrate. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/substrate/80227-hc-flourite.html
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ariums/66540-planting-hc-glosso-flourite.html

HC in flourite should be doable based on other hobbyist's reports.


----------



## -tombba- (Jun 22, 2011)

Yep my bad. It's filter foam really and I would be using it also as a filler and as said to keep my drift wood in place. That remains to be seen if i use filter foam or not. 

It's good to know that HC and glosso is not going to be that hard to plant in flourite. I'm definitely going to plant HC to create nice mat to foreground of my tank. 




PinoyBoy said:


> I don't think that's filter sponge, it might be foam. My guess would be that the foam is used to fill in the gaps beneath the DW, as a filler, so they don't have to use as much substrate.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/substrate/80227-hc-flourite.html
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ariums/66540-planting-hc-glosso-flourite.html
> ...


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

If you do a dry start on the HC it will be a lot easier to get it planted and started. I think the foam shown in that pic is spray on foam, a closed cell foam used for insulation, which cements the wood to the bottom glass.


----------



## -tombba- (Jun 22, 2011)

I think I'm going to try dry start method with this tank as Hoppy suggested. Now it's just a matter of finding some nice driftwood (not so easy task where I live) and ordering more flourite. I will be using pressurized co2 and I have a 4x80W T5 fixture that is going to sit about 10-12" above my tank. I hope this setup works fine 

Here is a bit closer picture of that filterfoam in that example tank it seems to me a piece of filter foam mat that has been cut to wanted size/shape:

http://www.aquacube.it/aqua/images/speciali/ada_faberi_2008/makingof/3_Faberi_Ghidini_ADA_2008.jpg


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

I have Flourite and small gravel mixed, and it is A LOT EASIER to plant in compared to straight Flourite!!! 

When I first setup my planted tank in 2006 (IIRC) I used 100% Flourite in my 55g. Then I had to tare the planted tank down due to Spinal Problems. 

About 6 months ago I traded my African Cichlids in to the LFS, and switched back to a planted tank. So to keep the tank from cycling any I left in about half if the fine gravel ( 2mm aprox) and mixed in the old Flourite I had saved in Buckets.

I was unsure about the mixing, but I found that when planting stem plants, Blyx, and other fine rooted plants the addition of the gravel made it MUCH EASIER to plant in!!! The plants are doing well, and I don't have to replant small trimmings when the fish go nutz at feeding time either!

So both ways have worked for me, but so far I haven't really started my Glosso "field" yet, but when I tried planting the tiny pieces it was much easier where there was the smaller gravel vs. spots where there is more Flourite!

I am actually planning on adding more of the fine gravel when I Rescape the tank, and mixing it better, because there are spots in my substrate where I didn't mix it up very well!:tongue:

Hope this helps!
Drew

P.S. The Gravel I used was a little lighter than the Flourite too. which is OK, but I am looking for some darker gravel to mix in , as I like dark substrates!


----------

